# TDP shares how it captures all of its studio shots



## ahsanford (Jan 12, 2017)

For all those wondering how Mr. Carnathan at TDP shoots his lovely Canon product shots, here you go:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Photography-Tips/Product-Photography.aspx

It's more of an overview of his setup and all the hardware / lighting required, but there's some good commentary in there as well.

- A


----------



## Click (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

